# ID ME - Mystry Floating Plant



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The plant floats at the water surface. It has roots that can get very long that flow in the water. The leaves are rich color of green and gets hues of purple. It has air filled sacs along it's sections. The leaves resemble the look and feel of a St Augustine grass blades but a lot larger. The leave size is .5" wide by 2" tall. I was given a piece of the plant from Tex Gal. She cannot remember it's name.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Hygroryza aristata_. It's a floating grass.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

You nailed it. Thank you.


----------

